# hydraulic/electric Bender



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Greenlee 885. I've never used a triple nickel to bend anything over 2" rigid. If I remember right the 885 will bend 4" rigid in one shot


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Voltech said:


> I was asked today to buy a bender that would bend up to 4" rigid and IMC. I have only used one of these a few times and it was many years. I have been looking at the Greenlee 555 but have no idea if there is a better one out there or any pros and cons about this one. Any advise would be great.
> 
> Thanks


May be a typo, just a heads up, a 555 will only bend up to 2" as far as I know


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

ohiosparky99 said:


> May be a typo, just a heads up, a 555 will only bend up to 2" as far as I know



Thanks, I did mean the 555.

I thought you could get bigger shoes.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

nope


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Voltech said:


> Thanks, I did mean the 555.
> 
> I thought you could get bigger shoes.


Nah but you can get robroy shoes for it!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I will sell you a enerpac B4000. It will bend 2-1/2 to 4" emt, imc, and rigid. Its a hydraulic bender.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

If your looking to buy new, you'll need close to $10k.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

D-Bo said:


> Greenlee 885. I've never used a triple nickel to bend anything over 2" rigid. If I remember right the 885 will bend 4" rigid in one shot


881 is the way to go, (correction) im a beast on that machine, as well as the 555. Ive used the 885, and didnt really like it


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

I have an 885T bender. It will bend up to 4" emt and imc. It does NOT bend 4" rigid. The plain 885 bends up to 4" rigid only, NOT emt. The only bender that Greenlee makes that bends both emt and rigid one shot, the king of all benders is the 881CT.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

123electric said:


> I have an 885T bender. It will bend up to 4" emt and imc. It does NOT bend 4" rigid. The plain 885 bends up to 4" rigid only, NOT emt. The only bender that Greenlee makes that bends both emt and rigid one shot, the king of all benders is the 881CT.


The 881, that was my machine! Thanks, I didnt think it was the 885


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> If your looking to buy new, you'll need close to $10k.


That's the top of my allowed budget. I was hoping to get a threader too.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

So voltec, what do you need to bend? 4 inch or just up to 2 inch? Emt or just GRC? Let us know what you need?


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

DMILL said:


> The 881, that was my machine! Thanks, I didnt think it was the 885


Now I want one...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

dawgs said:


> I will sell you a enerpac B4000. It will bend 2-1/2 to 4" emt, imc, and rigid. Its a hydraulic bender.


How about an enerpac B2000 for $50?

http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?auctionId=5790631&convertTo=USD


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*Greenlee 881CT*

The 881CT is the Cadillac of the large benders. Along with the optional table, they are a pleasure to use. Very expensive but worth it. I had an Enerpac B400 that was a good bender but more difficult to set up and had no table. The B400 can be had on the used market for 1/3 the cost of an 881CT. They both bend 2 1/2-4" EMT, IMC & Rigid.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is the instructions for the B400 http://www.gardnerbender.com/pdf/instructionmanuals/conduitbending/b400_series_instructions.pdf


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> So voltec, what do you need to bend? 4 inch or just up to 2 inch? Emt or just GRC? Let us know what you need?


See post #1.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

When you started talking about a 555 I figured the 4 was supposed to be a 2. Oops.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

We used the B400 for a few years, it works fine. Great lower budget bender. But when we started getting larger conduit jobs I bought the 881 with a table, put some wheels on it and made it job site mobile. Works great.


----------



## ToolDesign (Nov 7, 2012)

Gonna have to go hydraulic. Most electric benders do not typically go above 2". Greenlee 881 is a good bet. You can get a new transport table for it now too.

http://www.greenlee.com/products/MOBILE-BENDING-TABLE.html?product_id=20439


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*B400*



dawgs said:


> We used the B400 for a few years, it works fine. Great lower budget bender. But when we started getting larger conduit jobs I bought the 881 with a table, put some wheels on it and made it job site mobile. Works great.



My B400 was a great bender but it was more difficult to setup, mainly because the guys were accustomed to the 881CT. My biggest complaint with the B400 was the lack of table options. The B400 table simply got the bender off the floor. The 881CT utilizes a table that mounts the bender vertically allowing the user the benefit of using a magnetic protractor or level. 

B400 With Table











881CT With Table


----------

